# Small engine repair schools?



## allpro (Jan 13, 2008)

Are there any small engine repair schools out there in Southern California ?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

There are small engines in CA? Thought they outlawed almost everything in that repressive state. Undoubtedly high-schools / vo-techs may offer evening classes. You can also check with the regional engine CWD, Billiou's:
http://www.billious.com/


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Many times Small engines (lawnmower, trimmers, etc) classes are combined with motorcycle and atv classes. Check for vo-tec schools teaching motorcycle repair.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

He can also do the foley belsaw home study course but that will cost a good penny


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

40 years ago, I got ahold of a small-engine manual that contained both theory and repair. Kind of like a Clymer, but I don't recall the publisher. Having a good mechanical reasoning ability, I was able to learn a great deal from it. I still read and learn almost every day.


----------

